# Game #67: Lakers @ Utah



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

*TONIGHT at Utah, 6, Channel 9

SITE: Delta Center.

Lakers Record vs. Jazz — 1-2.*

*THE STRUGGLES CONTINUE *  










L.A Lakers (32-34)

*The Lakers have lost 5 games in a row and are suffering through their longest losing streak in 11 years. The team will once again be without Lamar Odom who was diagnosed on Monday with a small tear and a rotator cuff contusion in his left shoulder, and will miss both games of the Lakers' road trip. He will be re-evaluated Wednesday and is considered day-to-day, the team said. 

Los Angeles hasn't been this bad since losing the final 10 games of the 1993-94 season. That was also the last time the Lakers failed to qualify for the playoffs. They currently trail Denver by 3 1/2 games in the battle for the eighth and final Western Conference berth. * 










*Center Vlade Divac, out since undergoing back surgery in early January, took part in a scrimmage Monday and said he was on schedule to return in the first few days of April. 

Bryant, on the Laker season: "We're rebuilding. We put together a team with a lot of young players. We lost our coaching staff. We've had injuries … I missed 14 games. It's been a grueling season."*

*Utah Jazz ( 20-46)*










*Utah has lost nine consecutive games without power forward Carlos Boozer, who was averaging team highs of 17.8 points and nine rebounds before sustaining a strained right foot. Utah hasn't scored more than 100 points since a 109-102 loss to Boston on Feb. 25. * 

*Utah, which is beginning a seven-game homestand, has lost nine straight and is one defeat shy of its longest slide since losing 18 straight from Feb. 24-March 29, 1982. 

The Jazz are coming off a 96-95 loss to Washington on Saturday which ended a five-game road trip. * 


Go Lakers.... :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

We r gonna lose.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> We r gonna lose.


i love your spirit as a laker fan :banana: 

hey, if we win and denver loses to washington, were onlywhat 2 1/2 games back? playoffs arent as impossible as everyone seems to think


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> i love your spirit as a laker fan :banana:
> 
> hey, if we win and denver loses to washington, were onlywhat 2 1/2 games back? playoffs arent as impossible as everyone seems to think


We're not that far out YET. But Minnesota and (especially) Denver are playing much better as of late while the Lakers have taken a nosedive. Add to that the tough-as-nails remainder of the schedule and the odds are stacked up high against us.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Please let the Jazz win this, if we lose this one, that'll be what, a 10-game losing streak? That would be our longest losing streak of the season...

I'm just hopeing AK has a big game, that's the only reason for me to tune in.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> i love your spirit as a laker fan :banana:
> 
> hey, if we win and denver loses to washington, were onlywhat 2 1/2 games back? playoffs arent as impossible as everyone seems to think


Yeah I know, but whenever I feel like we are going to win, we lose. I know that mathematically we are still very close to Denver, especially since we have one game left against them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Was just about to make the thread, but then I saw this.. Thank you for making the Game Thread 

PROBABLE STARTERS: 
Lakers - F Butler, F Stanislav Medvedenko, C Chris Mihm, G Bryant, G Atkins
Jazz - F Humphries, F Kirilenko, C Handlogten, G Keith McLeod, G Raja Bell

TEAM LEADERS: 
Lakers - Bryant, 27.9 ppg and 6.1 apg; Odom, 10.2 rpg. 
Jazz - Carlos Boozer, 17.8 ppg and 9 rpg; McLeod, 4.7 apg.

SEASON SERIES: 
Jazz, 2-1.

LAST MEETING: 
Feb. 15; Lakers, 102-95. At Los Angles, Bryant scored 40 points and had eight assists in his second game back after missing time with a sprained ankle. Mehmet Okur scored 20 to lead the Jazz.

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: 
Lakers - 11-21 on the road 
Jazz - 13-18 at home.

INJURIES: 
Lakers - F Odom (shoulder); G Tony Bobbitt (ankle); C Vlade Divac (back); F Devean George (ankle). 
Jazz - G Raul Lopez (knee); F Boozer (foot); C Jarron Collins (shoulder).


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LMAO! I was listening to the radio and there was a clip of Chucky talking about how " It's not our offense thats our problem, I thinks our defense has to step up"

HEY WAKE UP CHUCKY!!! EVERY OTHER PLAYER IN THE NBA AND EVERY FAN KNOWS THAT!!! IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey i just realised taht when we play the Spurs later this month Tim Duncan will probably be out, I think we might actually beat them. :banana:


----------



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> LMAO! I was listening to the radio and there was a clip of Chucky talking about how " It's not our offense thats our problem, I thinks our defense has to step up"
> 
> HEY WAKE UP CHUCKY!!! EVERY OTHER PLAYER IN THE NBA AND EVERY FAN KNOWS THAT!!! IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH!!!



Hey you know that web site you gave me? Is it working for you. It was working, I was listening to the pregame, but then it turned off.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah me too, it just turned off when the game started.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Slava and Mihm with 2 fouls already


----------



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> yeah me too, it just turned off when the game started.


That really sucks!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JJ = In the Zone!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG, Is that a lead for the Lakers after the first quarter, we might actually pull this one off ( crosses finger)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god.. Lakers are 8/11 shooting the 3


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

dont jinx it/jk

Kobe is 4/5


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, hot shooting from 3 point land and barely a lead, usually means your team will tank in the 2nd half.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kobe with another 3


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

55-55 at half


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My God...why Cant The Lakers Just Win A Road Game Please..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe and JJ have 73% of our points.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 55 - Jazz 55*

OMG a 3 pt ASSUALT TONIGHT.. 

Halftime: Lakers 55 - Jazz 55


```
Name  		Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 		20 	2-6 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	1 	4 	0 	1 	0 	1 	6 
Medvedenko 	7 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Mihm 		12 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 	0 
Atkins 		17 	2-4 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	2 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bryant 		20 	9-11 	5-6 	2-3 	0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 	2 	25 
Jones 		14 	5-7 	4-5 	1-1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	15 
Grant 		12 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	2 
Cook 		7 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 	1 	1 	0 
Brown 		7 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Walton 		4 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 		120 	20-39 	9-13 	6-8 	4 	12 	12 	6 	7 	2 	13 	55 
Percentages:  	   	.513  	.692  	.750
```
Thoughts: 

Kobe - HOT DAMN :clap:
Jones - HOT DAMN :clap:
Butler - Yo, Wake up!!
Slava - Yo, your a starter.. Play like it 
Mihm - Yo, your a starter.. Play like it 
Atkins - Yo, your a starter.. Play like it 
Cook - At least he's trying to make an effort on D.. That's a start.. 
Grant - Blah
Brown - Blah
Walton - Hmph!


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

How can you be so biased towards Brian Cook. He sucks ***.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate Chucky Atkins' selfishness and the NBA refs. If they call a foul 9 seconds into the damn game, why the **** don't they call a foul with a second left? Jones got totally butchered. Basically, to end the half, the defensive can smack the living **** out of whoever is shooting the ball and get away with it. NBA officials are an absolute joke. I can't believe those morons get paid for what they do.

I love Kobe Bryant and Jumaine Jones. 9 threes between the two! We should trade everyone else and just keep those two. Caron Butler can stay too, as long as he doesn't shoot any jump shots on the road.

We're going to lose, though. We had two guys shoot the lights out in the first half. They just defined "on fire". Heck, 40 points between them. Yet, what's the score? It's tied. That shooting won't continue in the second half. We certainly know it won't continue for Kobe. I'd expect Jazz 107, Lakers 98, with 35 from Kobe and 20 from Jumaine.

Please prove me wrong.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

do you think taht we can beat the Raptors record for threes in a game, i think that Chucky is gonna step up on offense at some point in this game, probably when Kobe slows down.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

thegreatnero said:


> How can you be so biased towards Brian Cook. He sucks ***.


Did I even compliment him? I think not.. I'm just saying he's attempting to play defense, which is a start.. 

And the team will WIN!! :cheers:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I think the Jazz are the worst team in the NBA at giving up 3's. Some teams are shooting close to a 40% clip from the three. The Jazz have to adjust, or they will lose more and more games...if that is even possible

Our offense is dictated by our defense. Becuase the team is not playing defense right now, our fast breaks and such are non-existent.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> do you think taht we can beat the Raptors record for threes in a game, i think that Chucky is gonna step up on offense at some point in this game, probably when Kobe slows down.


No, the Raptors got 21 and we have 9 right now. We'd have to hit 13 in the second half to win. Considering we only had two players who actually made a three, I HIGHLY doubt it. Although, I'd love to see it because that would mean that Kobe and Jones would combine for like 90 points. :biggrin: I think we'd have to win if that happened. But knowing this team...maybe not.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Lets see if Kobe can break his own record 2night....8 more treys??? I THINK SO!


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

"The Jazz have to adjust, or they will lose more and more games"

Dude, they want to lose more games. I'm convinced they're gunning for the lottery, which is explains why Sloan is encouraging them to foul so much.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kobe and JJ tearing it up. They've made all 9 3's! Hot damn. Kobe has 25 at the half so I've got him scoring about 5 points in the second half. Is that fair? :biggrin:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kobe with another trizzayyyy!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not watchin the game, cuz my brothers watching t.v. but im juss wondering is Kobe forcing shots up?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey look at that pathetic defense.. Jazz scoring at will past Grant/Slava/Chucky/Kobe/Caron!!

76-73 Jazz with 3:30 left in 3rd..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jesus F'n Kobe.. 8 Trey's so far.. 

79-78 Lakers with 1:48 left in 3rd.. Kobe shooting 12/15 and 8/10 at 3's.. Oh that makes 34 points..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

McLeod ft.. 79-79
McLeod ft miss.. Lakers ball
Chucky missed jumper.. Harpring over the back foul over Kobe..
Kobe ft missed..
Kobe ft missed.. (2-5 at line :curse: )
Snyder miss 3, Grant board.. Kobe to Atkins layup.. 81-79 LAL
Butler steals the ball,, KOBE THREEEEEEEEEE.. 84-79 LAL
OKUR Threeeee.. 84-82 LAL
JJ Jump Hook falls.. 86-82 LAL
Butler steals.. Kobe leaning jumper (39 pts 9 3's).. 88-82 LAL
McLeod running three missed..

End 3: Lakers 88 - Jazz 82


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

39 points on 14/17.. WOW!!


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

This game is funny. Both teams obviously don't give a **** about defense or winning. Just having fun. What's Kobe's career high?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe's on fire!!! 

Come on guys...keep it up for another 12 minutes!!!

Bwahahaa...Jerry called for a technical :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe, JJ, Luke, Brown, Grant in for LAL

Giri miss 3.... JJ Board
Kobe miss 3..
Giri miss 3.. JJ Board.. Hand foul over JJ
Kobe to a cutting Brown layup.. 90-82 LAL
Hand layup.. 90-84 LAL
Grant fouled going to the hoop..
Ben Handlogten fouls out.. Mehmet Okur back in..
Grant ft good.. 91-84 LAL
Grant ft missed
AK47 fouled by Grant (His 4th)
AK ft good.. 91-85 LAL
AK ft good.. 91-86 LAL (10:24 left)
Technical on J. Sloan
Kobe ft no good (2-6 - MAKE YOUR FT'S) 
:20 Sec TO Lakers..
Offensive Foul on Brian Grant.. #5 on Grant
Walton saved ball to JJ from outta bounds..
JJ miss 3, Grant cant make putback, Jazz outta bounds.. LAL Ball
Mihm in for Grant 
Kobe miss 3 over backboard.. 
Okur and 1.. Mihm fouls (5th).. 91-88 LAL.. (9:09 left)
Atkins in for Brown
Okur ft good.. 91-89 LAL
Kobe mugged.. JJ missed putback.. Kobe agressive putback.. 93-89 LAL
Harp good.. 93-91 LAL
Kobe missed fadeaway laup..
Mihm fouled out with Over and Back Foul...
93-91 Lakers 8:04 left..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Our bigs are useless.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thegreatnero said:


> This game is funny. Both teams obviously don't give a **** about defense or winning. Just having fun. What's Kobe's career high?


Kobe's career high is 56 (against the Grizzlies) in a game where he played ZERO minutes in the 4th quarter!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian Grant in for Chris Mihm!!
Harp and 1 layup fouled by Walton.. 93-93 
FT Good.. 94-93 Utah
Kobe fallaway jumper.. 95-94 LAL
Giri two.. 96-95 Utah
Walton fouled by AK (#3)
Walton ft good.. 96-96
Walton ft no good.. Grant O Board
JJ missed layup..
JJ steal from Harpring..
Atkins fouled.. 6:09 left
Atkins ft good.. 97-96 LAL
Butler in for Walton..
Atkins ft good.. 98-96 LAL
Kirilenko dunk .. 98-98 
Butler blocked..
Atkins steal.. 
Atkins fouled by Okur.. Shooting when they get back..

Tied at 98 with 5:13 left in the game


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Tied at 98. Ah, if we lose, I won't have the heart to watch the end of the Heat-Rockets game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Chucky ft good.. 99-98 LAL
Chucky ft good.. 100-98 LAL
Harpring 2.. 100-100
Atkins miss layup.. Utah ball
McLeod jumper wiht 1 on Shot Clock.. 102-100 Utah
Kobe stripped.. Utah ball
Giri miss layup.. Grant board.. Giri fouls (#5)
Grant ft no good.. 102-100 Utah
Grant ft good.. 102-101 Utah (3:23 left)
Harpring and one layup.. Butler fouls.. 104-101 Utah
Harp ft good.. 105-101 Utah (3:09 left)
Butler miss 3.. Grant O Board
Kobe miss 3.. Okur Board (#15)
Giri miss 3.. Harpring board.. Butler knocks it outta bounds..
Timeout Lakers

105-101 Jazz with 2:24 left


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only reason we're going to lose this game is Caron Butler. Good God, take his *** out already. Harpring has owned him all year. It really is just sad.

4.5 games back of Denver. It'll be 10 by the time the season is done.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

theLegend said:


> Tied at 98. Ah, if we lose, I won't have the heart to watch the end of the Heat-Rockets game.


Also looks like Nuggets are going to win thier game, this one is big for Lakers.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

We're now down by 6, you've gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This ain't good at all. :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Harpring travel.. Whew!! (2:10 left)
Kobe circus idiotic shot missed.. 
Butler fouls Okur (16 boards).. 5 fouls on Butler
Okur ft good.. 106-101 Utah (1:51 left)
Okur ft good.. 107-101 Utah
Butler layup.. 107-103 Utah
Harpring layup.. 109-103 Utah  Good job Caron 
Butler fouled by Harpring.. Two exchange words.. 
Butler ft good.. 109-104 Utah
Butler ft good.. 109-105 Utah (1:15 left)
Kirilenko pushed by Jones.. 1:01 left
AK ft good.. 110-105 Utah
AK ft no good.. Offensive board.. Dagger
Butler fouls McLeod.. 

Done!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is ****ing ridiculous. This is 2 games in a row where the officials have taken us out of the game.

Didn't Kobe get fouled?! Wasn't that a flagrant foul on Harpring?! 

God, this is just such bull.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This is ****ing ridiculous. This is 2 games in a row where the officials have taken us out of the game.
> 
> Didn't Kobe get fouled?! Wasn't that a flagrant foul on Harpring?!
> 
> God, this is just such bull.


And Butler just got hacked right under the basket. :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What The Flying **** Was That?! Butler Just Got Mugged Again By That Punk Kirilenko! I Can't Take It Anymore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

OWNED.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh...


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers f*cking suck d*ck...what can u say...they need to get some major help....if kobe thinks he could win a championship without shaq let alone make the playoffs hes just simply on crack...some PCP perhaps...BullSh*t :curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*We have the worst collection of bigmen in the league. We had 1 guy get over 5 rebs 1 damn guy*

I expected a loss anyway. At this point I'm on a stat watch I just want Kobe to score 40 every night. 

Its lotto time and I hate it. 

Butler drives me crazy he's a scrub. 

Man this is terrible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lakers f*cking suck d*ck...what can u say...they need to get some major help....if kobe thinks he could win a championship without shaq let alone make the playoffs hes just simply on crack...some PCP perhaps...BullSh*t :curse:


Man you have his whole career figured out huh. A bad season and you say Kobe can't make the playoffs without Shaq geesh. Lakers are gonna get better players. Its gonna be alright man.

You need to chill.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Man you have his whole career figured out huh. A bad season and you say Kobe can't make the playoffs without Shaq geesh. Lakers are gonna get better players. Its gonna be alright man.
> 
> You need to chill.


dude i dont have his whole career set for him...lol...no but he needs someone to help him...he cant do it alone..thats what im saying


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> dude i dont have his whole career set for him...lol...no but he needs someone to help him...he cant do it alone..thats what im saying


Nah I new what you were saying just kidding you man. He's playing by himself literally at this point. Having a bum at center, 2 undrafted pgs, castoffs in Jones and Butler, and Grant who gives all he has left on the court with him.

And someone mentioned Magic discovered Slava.We gotta fire Magic now. Before he discovers another empty jersey. lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, it was pretty sad tonight.. Utah without there PG and Boozer still managed to rake 115 points tonight? Utah this season has been held to only 87 ppg... But yet they managed to get 115 on us? I understand that our defense is pathetic.... It is horrific at best... But jesus how is that possible to be that bad.. I mean damn.. Cant you at least just jump up and down with your damn hands waving or something? Half the game I dont even see them rotating to the open man... Its like.. At this point, why hasnt anyone showed the basics of defense.. I learned better defense when I played at my Jr. college... 

I never expected them to much this season. Honestly I never thought they would make the playoffs. I didnt think Denver would get the 8th spot, I thought it was more along the lines of Minny. But either way im not disipointed about that. I'm just sadden that they have shown utterly no inprovement on the defensive end at all............... Maybe even since Rudy left its only gotten worse, and it was pretty bad before...

This is going to be the first season in what 15 years that the clippers are gonna have a better record... Im a Clipper fan as well, but even I feel odd about that.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Mihm 6 fouls in 16mins OMFG. I'm starting to think the payton trade is the worst trade ever now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, it was pretty sad tonight.. Utah without there PG and Boozer still managed to rake 115 points tonight? Utah this season has been held to only 87 ppg... But yet they managed to get 115 on us? I understand that our defense is pathetic.... It is horrific at best... But jesus how is that possible to be that bad.. I mean damn.. Cant you at least just jump up and down with your damn hands waving or something? Half the game I dont even see them rotating to the open man... Its like.. At this point, why hasnt anyone showed the basics of defense.. I learned better defense when I played at my Jr. college...
> 
> I never expected them to much this season. Honestly I never thought they would make the playoffs. I didnt think Denver would get the 8th spot, I thought it was more along the lines of Minny. But either way im not disipointed about that. I'm just sadden that they have shown utterly no inprovement on the defensive end at all............... Maybe even since Rudy left its only gotten worse, and it was pretty bad before...
> 
> This is going to be the first season in what 15 years that the clippers are gonna have a better record... Im a Clipper fan as well, but even I feel odd about that.


I hear ya. The D has certainly gotten worse since Rudy left. I think it mostly has to do with all of their attention going toward learning the triangle offense which was a *STUPID* idea that was doomed from the start. Any other coach would've been fired for this but because Hamblen's one of Phil's guys and the Lakers want Phil back he gets a free pass to do whatever he wants.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Locke said:


> I hear ya. The D has certainly gotten worse since Rudy left. I think it mostly has to do with all of their attention going toward learning the triangle offense which was a *STUPID* idea that was doomed from the start. Any other coach would've been fired for this but because Hamblen's one of Phil's guys and the Lakers want Phil back he gets a free pass to do whatever he wants.



I hear ya. The only reason this seasons tank will be worth it to me is if Phil does come back next year, and out of the gate they are instantly a playoff bound team effectively running the triangle and Phil says "Im glad they had a grasp on the triangle before I came, made it easy to get things going"....

But if we get a coach that completely changes the offense, and doesnt even use the triangle I'm going to vomit at the waste of time and effort put fourth.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm really tired of the lakers being controversy Central in the NBA. Having PJ back might add to it if he and Kobe don;'t squash things. 

As for the defense. Its embarrassing. I really have a hard time believeing its that bad. I bet UNC could beat us using the college rules right now. Sean May and Marvelous Willaims would surely be match-up nightmares for this Lakers team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm really tired of the lakers being controversy Central in the NBA. Having PJ back might add to it if he and Kobe don;'t squash things.
> 
> As for the defense. Its embarrassing. I really have a hard time believeing its that bad. I bet UNC could beat us using the college rules right now. Sean May and Marvelous Willaims would surely be match-up nightmares for this Lakers team.


This team is softer than a rabbit's foot. We don't seem to penetrate at all on offense anymore. Our guys prefer to play around the world on the perimeter. They don't even attempt to play defense. Atkins with his pathetic lateral movements. Kobe, with his constant gambling for steals. Butler tries but he's just not very quick. Same with Grant. Mihm is just pathetic. The man must have been castrated because he's got no balls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> The man must have been castrated because he's got no balls.


Nice. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> This team is softer than a rabbit's foot. We don't seem to penetrate at all on offense anymore. Our guys prefer to play around the world on the perimeter. They don't even attempt to play defense. Atkins with his pathetic lateral movements. Kobe, with his constant gambling for steals. Butler tries but he's just not very quick. Same with Grant. Mihm is just pathetic. The man must have been castrated because he's got no balls.


Mihm has totally bailed on this season. He had a chance this season to prove his doubters wrong and for awhile he looked okay. But what everyone said about him is exactly right. Mihm is running scared on the court. He's a 7ft toddler. 

I also had no idea that Butler's lateral movement was so bad. He can't move at all. 

I'm scared that his trade value has plummeted so much we won't be able to move him for anything good. 

Atkins has been terrific this season and if he was our back-up pg he'd be one helluva asset. But as a starter his lack of lateral quicks and small size make him a walking screen a roll jumper waiting to happen. 

Kobe saves himself basically for offense. He can play good man defense but knowing he has to score he gambles and stresses an already stressed defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Mihm has totally bailed on this season. He had a chance this season to prove his doubters wrong and for awhile he looked okay. But what everyone said about him is exactly right. Mihm is running scared on the court. He's a 7ft toddler.
> 
> I also had no idea that Butler's lateral movement was so bad. He can't move at all.
> 
> ...



I just hope theres a team that is more retarded than ours that we can unload Mihm onto... Theres gotta be a team that stupid.....

Atkins would be fine at the six, but he cant start.. Him and Mihm are killing our defense....

Oh well, a few more years we will be back on top again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just hope theres a team that is more retarded than ours that we can unload Mihm onto... Theres gotta be a team that stupid.....
> 
> Atkins would be fine at the six, but he cant start.. Him and Mihm are killing our defense....
> 
> Oh well, a few more years we will be back on top again.


Man I hope, Kupchak seemed infatuated with Mihm. He'd probably hate to admit he blew it with him.

If only a few years could get here fast.


----------

